# Trying To Build A Small Grow Box



## juggalojesus87 (Oct 1, 2007)

i have a 3' wide 3' tall by 1.5' deep 2 3 1 gal pots and 3 compact florecent lights... now how do i set this thing up...im a first timer


----------



## DOT5262 (Oct 1, 2007)

first of all.. ur growing 1 plant? what watt are the cfls ? stealth grow?

first of all put the pot were u want it... get promix soil sunshine mix #4 or foxfarm pick up some good seed's , good genetics are 50% of what makes good weed....... next rig up your lights... get some wire 3 of those bulb holder things or a bathroom fixture.... then get a plug and a timer then splice it all up( all this found at homedepot) plant the seeds then start growing... water every few days when soil drys

Extra's :
Carbon filter if smell is a problem
Fans for venting. if air is a problem
nutes for bigger better plants.. not necisary thou...
mylar for reflecting more light( or dollar store shiney gift wrap)

LOOK into LST or SCrOG to keep plant manageable.
i prolly missed something and all my information is second hand so double check if ur not sure


----------



## jeff123 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi i want to build a really small box that can go in my closet just for 1 plant and even if it has to stay small thats fine and i have a small closet maybe 2 feet by 2 feet, i just want a box that doesnt smell and isnt too noisy?is that possible??


----------



## TheReeferMadnessEra (Aug 10, 2008)

im in the same boat...help? or could i just grow them in the closet?


----------



## TheCanMan3032 (Aug 11, 2008)

me and my friend buil a grow cabinet and i recently jes built my own. so ive had experience. 1. do you want a cabenet or box?
(i recomend a small 1'x1.5'x2'=l w h)
2. either buy a few fixture and figure out how you want to mount it, my fixture uses a y socket im using to 45 watt cfls you want aleast 4000 lumens
3.and make sure light dosent escape too much.
mount and wire a computer fan for intakeing air and one for exauhst
try and use eletric tape and or duct tape and mount tenfoil or mylar on the walls mylar is prefered and try to use the tape to make a seal.
and either make a carbon filter or buy and hang bags of activated carbon
that will neutralize the odor but odor wont come till you began flowering. and as for other questions jes constult other post there have many good ideas from people doing the same thing.


----------



## kld435 (Nov 7, 2009)

Im with u guys in ur boat of urs. mostly because i need to grow some this winter. the closet is not an ideal spot to grow if your in my position with parents probing around in your room. although u could make it disguised as a suitcase or something, it would be a lot harder then finding a small spot in ur adic, everyone has one unless ur roof is flat or u live in a nice fancy house with slanted ceilings. most people, like me, have a main attic, in the garage, and then a secondary one above the main house part. That would be the best. Im thinking about building 2 wooden boxes out of oak (because it will retain mousture better) about 2 feet wide, around 3 foot tall (or however tall ur type of plant will get) and putting them in this old suitcase. The key is getting ventalation. computer fans are a good idea, going to have to do some a/c wiring witch will risk a short, i.e. fire, just make sure u know what ur doing on that part. then get some nice small growing plant seeds, ill do ice because ice is my favorite, then fill the bottom of the box with nice homeade compost/ decomposed leaves but make sure u either put a couple coats of polyurathane under the compost or a garbage bag so the wood doesnt rot. i would use treated wood cus it might seep into the soil and fuck up ur dope. i dont know if polyurathane would affect the quality of the weed but look it up. put 2 lightbulbs in each box i have no idea what type u need im sure tons of people will put in on here,then make sure u get some of those silver flexible ducts like 2 or 3 inches wide and vent them somehow(out a window) build a little pvc chamber in them to hold ur carbon filter, and BAM! weed in a box. happy growing, dont get caught. also a small control panel would be ncie if u knew anything about electronics, couple light switches and timers are all that u really need, along with fans and if u wanted hydro watering systems, good luck fiting that in a suitcase.


----------



## STEVIE.T (Nov 27, 2009)

help im planning on growing 4 lowryders in a wooden box the measurements are 2 foot tall by 1and a half foot deep by 1 foot wide but i need to know how many cfl's i should use and also what can i use to power some computer fans as i live in the uk any help from anybody who has already done this type of grow before would be appreciated. cheers and happy toking.


----------

